# Motor mit 400Hz laufen lassen...was würde passieren ?



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Dezember 2006)

Habe mich letztens ein bisschen mit einem Danfoss VLT2800 rumgespielt und habe entdeckt das man die bis auf ~420HZ laufen lassen kann !
(Original sind sie so parametriert das bei 132Hz Schluss ist)

Habe Testweise einen Motor mit ~1kw 1380U/min auf 170HZ hochlaufen lassen......hab das Experiement dann abgebrochen aus Angst vor umherfliegenden Teilen  


Meine Frage: 

Was meint ihr geht zuertst kaputt wenn man in tatsächlich auf 420Hz laufen lässt ?`

Oder hält er es vielleicht sogar aus ?

Fachlich fundierte Antworten aber auch reine Mumaßungen sind erwünscht........


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Fachlich fundierte Antworten aber auch reine Mumaßungen sind erwünscht........



Mit zunehmender Frequenz geht das Moment zurück.
I.A. bereits ab 50 Hz.

daher blockiert der Motor irgendwann, wenn er belastet ist und die frequenz zu groß wird.

Was vorher noch alles Kaputt gehen kann:
Lager, Lüfter, Wicklung wird wegen Fliehkraft zerlegt.
Kupplung, Getriebe. usw.

P.S. es ist eigendliche ne Beleidigung für alle _echten _Betriebselektriker, das du hier unter dem Nick "Betriebselektriker28" auftrittst und solch blöde Fragen stellst.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Der Motor Bleibt irgendwann stehen,
Die Welle "zuckt" dann nur noch ein wenig rechts/links.
Pfeifen hörbar.
Habe ich selbst schon ausprobiert.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mit zunehmender Frequenz geht das Moment zurück.
> I.A. bereits ab 50 Hz.
> 
> daher blockiert der Motor irgendwann, wenn er belastet ist und die frequenz zu groß wird.
> ...


 
1.Geht es um einen unbelasteten Motor

2.Ist das kein "blöde" Frage  

3.Falls du anzweifeln solltest das ich ein "echter" Betriebselektriker bin steht dir das natürlich frei,allerdings kann ich dir Versichern das ich inklusive Lehrzeit 13 Jahre als Betriebselektriker in der Instandhaltung
arbeite ,und mittlerweile Schichtleiter bin.......

4.Bohr dir doch ein Loch ins Knie


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Dezember 2006)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Motor Bleibt irgendwann stehen,
> Die Welle "zuckt" dann nur noch ein wenig rechts/links.
> ...


 
War das bei einem unbelasteten Motor ?

Weil bis 170Hz hatte ich immerhin schon über 4000U/min und der Motor hat noch keine Anstalten gemacht stehen zu bleiben.....

Wie wäre das zu erklären das der Motor stehenbleibt ?

Möglicherweise hat das auch was mit der Hochlaufzeit zu tun (Ich habe 20 Sekunden eingestellt um die Sache einigermaßen unter Kontrolle zu behalten !)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Dezember 2006)

Das war ein unbelasteter Motor.
Meiner ist glaub schon bei 120 Hz stehen geblieben.
Habe ihn damals auch langsam hochlaufen lassen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Dezember 2006)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> ,und mittlerweile Schichtleiter bin.......


uiuiuiuiui....... :s2: 

nenene, aber nicht wissen, wie ein Asynchronmotor funktioniert.

Bist du Schichtleiter in der Muppetshow ?


----------



## s7-würger (8 Dezember 2006)

1. es gibt jede Menge Wind, erstaunlich wie so ein kleines Lüfterrädchen zur Windmaschine werden kann

2. die Lager werden warm

3. der Motor wird irgendwann so bei grob 150Hz wieder langsamer werden weil:
a) das Motordrehmoment immer kleiner wird
b) das Lastmoment der "Windmaschine" immer größer wird

4. Spielkinder machen jetzt das Lüfterrad ab

5. nun geht das Spiel weiter bis die Lager anfangen zu singen oder zu rumpeln

Wicklung geht nichts kaputt, evtl. können sich vom Rotor die Angusszapfen des Kurzschlussringes wg. leicht erhöhter Fliehkraft  nach aussen biegen


Gruss

einer, der die Nummer u.a. schon mit einem 22kW-Motor gemacht hat (n> 10.000min-1) der dabei 230kW !!! abgegeben hat
(Motor wurde aber passend umgewickelt)

Projekt 1: 50W 400V-Lüftermotor 1.500min-1 >>> 12.000min-1 mit 1,0kW
Projekt 2: 3kW 400V DS Normmotor >>> 22kW bei 6.000-12.000min-1
Projekt 3: 22KW 400V DS Normmotor >>> 230kW bei > 10.000min-1

(diese blöden, langweiligen Industriemotore können richtig was wenn man sie nur lässt )


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2006)

Ok, Gegenprobe an BE28

Was passiert, wenn du deine Motorwelle beim Einschalten mit der Hand festhältst?

ug darf auch mit ran .


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Dezember 2006)

> einer, der die Nummer u.a. schon mit einem 22kW-Motor gemacht hat (n> 10.000min-1) der dabei 230kW !!! abgegeben hat
> (Motor wurde aber passend umgewickelt)
> 
> Projekt 1: 50W 400V-Lüftermotor 1.500min-1 >>> 12.000min-1 mit 1,0kW
> ...


Wie wurden die 230kW bei 10.000 1/min gemessen? Welche Einschaltdauer hat der Motor? Womit wurden die 400Hz erzeugt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich einige Jahre im Elektromaschinenbau gearbeitet habe. In der Zeit wurde nur ein etwas größerer Motor auf 100Hz umgebaut, und da kamen auch neue Lager / neuer Lüfter rein.
Dass der Rotor eines 22kW Motors (der ja ursprünglich 4-polig war) 10.000 1/min auf Dauer aushält halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.
Man kann sich ja mal die Rotoren der HF-Motoren ansehen, die gerade mal einen Durchmesser von 30-40mm haben, und bei meist 300Hz/18000 1/min laufen.
Die Fliehkraft eines Wuchgewichtes von einigen 100g an einem Radius von 200mm bei 10000 1/min ist ja schon extrem, alles an einem Alustift - weia


----------



## s7-würger (8 Dezember 2006)

Motorleistung wurde über eine eigens gebaute, mechanische Bremse gemessen (Bremsmoment wurde gemessen, Bremssattel war axial drehbar angebracht und drückte auf kraftmessdose))
230kW lagen bei exakt 9.600min-1 an

Versorgt wurde der Motor von einem Danfoss-FU.

Motor war nicht für Dauerbetrieb sondern für einen Elektrodragster gedacht, das Projekt sollte auf dem A1-Ring gebaut werden, wurde jedoch durch den Verkauf des A1-Rings an Redbull hinfällig.

Der 22kW-Motor lief mehrere Tausend Kilometer in einem Elektroauto und wurde natürlich angepasst (Kurzschlussringe glatt gedreht, per Bohrungen gewuchtet, zu unwuchtige Rotoren aussortiert usw)


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiui....... :s2:
> 
> nenene, aber nicht wissen, wie ein Asynchronmotor funktioniert.
> 
> Bist du Schichtleiter in der Muppetshow ?


 
Sag mal hab ich dich irgenwie beleidigt oder hattest du schlechten Sex ?

Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert oder du es kindisch findest oder was weiß ich dann schreib doch nichts !
Es zwingt dich keiner das zu lesen !

Aber bitte beleidige mich nicht ständig.......

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das dieser Thread sicher nicht todernst gemeint war........ 

Und außerdem bin ich nicht der Schichtleiter der Muppets Show sondern Schichtleiter vom Mikado-Verrein ->Wer sich zuerst bewegt hat verloren ! 


Ansonsten finde ich die Beiträge recht interessant !
Also haben das ja doch schon einige versucht.......wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich "meinen" Versuchsmotor nochmal laufen lassen ! Diesmal aber bis 400HZ .

Bin ja mal gespannt ob der Motor tatsächlich irgendwann wieder langsamer wird wegen dem Wiederstand vom Lüfterrad......
Wiegesagt bis 170HZ war davon noch nichts zu bemerken.....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Dezember 2006)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Also haben das ja doch schon einige versucht.......wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe werde ich "meinen" Versuchsmotor nochmal laufen lassen ! Diesmal aber bis 400HZ .



Probier dann doch mal, ob du den Motor wegen des geringeren Sattelmomentes nicht mit der Hand am loslaufen hindern kanns!?
(Musst aber richtig feste zupacken! Vielleicht nen Hebel an die Motorwelle machen ?).

Wenns klappt oder auch nicht, stell doch mal n paar Fotos ins Forum !




Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das dieser Thread sicher nicht todernst gemeint war........


Ach ja ? :sw19:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Dezember 2006)

s7-würger schrieb:


> Motor war nicht für Dauerbetrieb sondern für einen Elektrodragster gedacht, das Projekt sollte auf dem A1-Ring gebaut werden, wurde jedoch durch den Verkauf des A1-Rings an Redbull hinfällig.


Ah, interessant. Ich habe da noch was im Hinterkopf, dass mal jemand in einem Elektrodragster als Energiespeicher eine sich schnell rotierende Scheibe verwendet hat, die vor dem Start auf entsprechende Drehzahl gebracht wurde. Laut meinen Berechnungen müsste das aber ein vielfaches von 10000 1/min sein um (wenn das Gewicht im Rahmen bleiben sollte) überhaupt eine entsprechend hohe Energie zu speichern zu können - zumindest mehr als chemisch in Akkumulatoren möglich ist.
Einen 230kW Umrichter spazieren zu fahren ist sicher auch nicht so effektiv, oder in welcher Weise war die Energiezufuhr angelegt?


----------



## s7-würger (9 Dezember 2006)

es sollte der Dragster zwangsgeführt an Schienen fahren und die Stromversorgung per Stromschiene in einem Schacht im Betonboden erfolgen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo S7-Würger,



s7-würger schrieb:


> ..Projekt 1: 50W 400V-Lüftermotor 1.500min-1 >>> 12.000min-1 mit 1,0kW
> Projekt 2: 3kW 400V DS Normmotor >>> 22kW bei 6.000-12.000min-1
> Projekt 3: 22KW 400V DS Normmotor >>> 230kW bei > 10.000min-1..


 
Du willst uns doch verarschen, oder?

Einfach mal noch nicht genannte Begriffe in den Raum werf:
- Eisenverluste/Wirbelströme
- Sättigung
- Stromverdrängung
- Strombelag
- Luftspalt


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## da_vadda (10 Dezember 2006)

Mal abgesehen von den mechanischen Belastungen des Motors, würde mich mal eine elektrische Eigenschaft bei diesen hohen Frequenzen interessieren:
Wie sieht das denn mit dem Skineffekt aus?
Dieser erhöht ja nun mal in diesen "relativ" hohen Frequenzbereichen von bis zu 400Hz den Widerstand der Wicklung.
Sollte man praktisch daran denken, einen ASM in diesen Frequenzbereichen laufen zulassen, müsste doch eine besondere Wicklung verwenden, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Dezember 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo S7-Würger,
> 
> Du willst uns doch verarschen, oder?
> 
> ...


Klar sollen wir hier verarscht werden.
Hochfrequenzmotore habe ein ganz anderes Eisen als die Standard 50Hz - Brummer.
Und an welcher welle für 22kW kann ich schon 230 kW abgreifen ?

Ich hab auch noch nie was von diesem "Elektrodragster" Projekt gehört,
das die Stromzufuhr über die Scheinen bekommen soll.... 

Dragster auf Schienen ?

Oh Mann, das ist hier eine verarsche 1A, aber nicht der A1 Ring !


Zitat:


s7-würger schrieb:


> Der 22kW-Motor lief mehrere Tausend Kilometer in einem Elektroauto und wurde natürlich angepasst (Kurzschlussringe glatt gedreht, per Bohrungen gewuchtet, zu unwuchtige Rotoren aussortiert usw)



Soso, und an Bord hattet ihr den Danfoss - Umrichter und ne Kilometerlange Kabeltrommel oder was ?


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

ähmmm, was seit Ihr für Fachleute ?

Was nach Eurer Meinung nicht sein kann, darf nicht sein ?

Der 22kW-Motor trieb mehrere tausend Kilometer einen "Hotzenblitz" an







Der 230kW-Motor wurde für ein aachener Ingenieurbüro entwickelt das weltweit bekannt ist Rennstrecken zu bauen.
(Tilke)

Der Motor lief und hatte die o.g. Leistung. Der Motor wurde leider nie eingehener Untersucht da das Projekt kurz nach dem ersten Probelauf wg. Eigentümerwechsel der Rennstrecke eingestellt wurde.
Bauherr wäre ein Herr Wurz gewesen ( sein Sohnemann versuchts seit längerem in der F1)

Maxon wurde auch angefragt, wollte für den ersten Prototype DM 80.000,- oder so.........


Und wieso soll ein DS-Motor nicht mit 400Hz laufen ?

In der Fliegerei ist das seit JAHRZENTEN üblich !!!

Leistung = Drehzahl * Drehmoment

Drehmoment macht schwere Bauteile, dicke Welllen usw.
Also Drehzahl hoch!

Die Wicklungen wurden NATÜRLICH angepasst ( wozu habe ich Elektrische Maschinen studiert).
Aus kostengründen wurde der Kurzschlussläufer belassen, hier liegt der "Pudelskern" für einen optimierten Hochfrequenzmotor und nicht im Blechpaket.


Lest mal was Ihr unter *Eure* Posts als Fusszeile schreibt . . . . .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Dezember 2006)

s7-würger schrieb:


> ähmmm, was seit Ihr für Fachleute ?


Fachleute die nicht an einen 230kW Elektrodragster auf Schienen mit Danfossumrichter glauben.

Zu deinem Bild:
Da ist also ein 22kW AS-Motor mit Umrichter und 400V Batterien drinn, oder hab ich dich da falsch verstanden ?


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

Der Hotzenblitz hatte 14 Batterien a 12V macht 168V Nennspannung und seine Nennleistung bei 6.000min-1 (60km/h) und wurde im Feldschwächbetrieb bis 12.000min-1 gefahren (120km/h)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Dezember 2006)

s7-würger schrieb:


> Der Hotzenblitz hatte 14 Batterien a 12V macht 168V Nennspannung und seine Nennleistung bei 6.000min-1 (60km/h) und wurde im Feldschwächbetrieb bis 12.000min-1 gefahren (120km/h)


Und welcher Umrichter, bitteschön ?
(Du sagtest 22kW Asynchronmotor).


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

der Umrichter war im Hotzenblitz verbaut, ich weiss den Hersteller nicht mehr (ist ca. 10 Jahre her), war noch ein halb-analoges Teil.
War ja genaugenommen nur ein Wechsel- und kein *Um*richter.

Der Hotzenblitz hatte einen französichen Motor, wir waren Hotzenblit-Händler + ein Elektromaschinebaubetrieb, also wollten wir auch den Motor liefern.

"Mein" Motor basierte auf einem ABB M3AA 112 bekam jedoch
eine eigene Wicklung, der Rotor wurde bearbeitet und eigene Lagerdeckel. Die Prototypen wurden noch aus dem vollen gefräst.

Der orginale französische Motor hatte lediglich einen einzigen Vorteil, dessen Kurzschlussstäbe hatten eine andere Verschränkung gegenüber normalen Normmotor-Rotoren. Diese reduzieren u.a Rüttelmomente.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Dezember 2006)

Erstaunlicherweise finde ich folgende Angabe auf der HB - HP:

Antrieb: 1) Drehstrom-Asynchron-Elektromotor Leistung 12 Kilowatt (16,3 PS)

Das sind keine 22KW.

Da war dein "Elektrodragster" wohl auch eher 50 kW als 230 ??


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

die "Typenschilddaten" des 230kW-Motors waren übrigens:

55V / 50Hz    betrieben jedoch bis 400V / 360Hz

230kW bei 450 A und 9.600min-1

Eine Leistungssteigerung wäre noch möglich gewesen wenn man vor den Danfoss-FU einen 500V-Trafo geschaltet hätte um die Eckfrequenz weiter hinauszuschieben....

Das ganze ist nichts anderes als ein erweiterter 87Hz-Betrieb.......


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

und wer mehr 400Hz Motoren sucht kann ja mal hier schauen


http://www.slmti.com/inm/default.asp


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise finde ich folgende Angabe auf der HB - HP:
> 
> Antrieb: 1) Drehstrom-Asynchron-Elektromotor Leistung 12 Kilowatt (16,3 PS)
> 
> ...



*das war der französiche Motor !!!*


----------



## s7-würger (10 Dezember 2006)

so, werde jetzt aber die Diskussion hier beenden,
wers nicht glauben will soll es lassen.

Wer weitergehendes Interesse hat kann mir eine PM schicken, dem helfe ich gerne weiter.

Ich will und muss hier keinen überzeugen, davon leben muss ich auch nicht mehr ( habe > 10 Jahre Danfoss-FU verkauft und einige Sondernentwicklungen betrieben)

Fazit: 400Hz am DS-Motor geht. Man muss halt *nur* einiges beachten.

PS. Wer so an riiichtig leistungsstarke Motoren interessiert ist sollte mal in der Militärtechnik nachschauen. Stichwort: Torpedos.


----------



## winny-sps (10 Dezember 2006)

Wenn Ihr euch schon um schnelle ( Hohedrehzahlen) Motoren streitet ich habe da noch ein Datenblatt von nem Motor den ich Freitag am Wickel hatte. Na gut der FU hat nur 400Hz geschaft aber der Motor könnte wenn man Ihn lässt.

Der hat zwar nicht so viel Nm ist aber trotzdem kein Drehmel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo S7-Würger,



s7-würger schrieb:


> ähmmm, was seit Ihr für Fachleute ?
> 
> Was nach Eurer Meinung nicht sein kann, darf nicht sein ?..


Ok, deine Argumentation hat mich überzeugt, obwohl ich es mir technisch noch immer nicht so ganz vorstellen kann. Dass es solche Motore gibt ist klar, aber dass man die Leistung eines stinknormalen Wald- Feld- und Wiesenmotors um das zehnfache erhöhen kann, grenzt schon irgendwie an ein Wunder. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich damals die Vorlesung verpasst, als es um ASM-Tuning ging  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------

